# Peer to Peer Video / Voice Chat



## precoc (16. Okt 2012)

Hallo, 
ich bin ein Neuling in der Java/Android Programmierung also bitte sied gütig zu mir. Also ich habe vor ein Peer to Peer Cam und Voice Chat zu Programmieren. Allerdings finde ich zu dem Thema nichts verwendbares. 
Ich habe folgende Probleme: 
1. Wie benutze ich /spreche ich die Front bzw Rück Kamera und das Microfon an 
2. und gebe diesen "Datenstrom" dann weiter an ein anderes Android Gerät, dessen IP bekannt ist?
3. Wie zeige ich dann das "Bild" des Verbundenen Gerätes an 
4. und zu guter letzt, wie gestallte ich auf beiden Geräten (im App) dann einen Listener der darauf wartet einen Cam und Voice Stream vom anderen Gerät zu bekommen?

Vielleicht habt ihr zu den einezelnen vier Punkten ja Tipps, Code Schnipsel oder Links (am besten auf deutsch) für mich. Damit ich vielleicht mehr Anhaltspunkte habe wo nach ich suchen soll. 

Vielen Dank schon mal im Vorraus!!


----------



## schlingel (16. Okt 2012)

Ambitioniertes Projekt für den Anfang. Es wäre klüger, wenn du mit etwas deutlich einfacherem anfängst. Denn du läufst da in viele Probleme, die du jetzt noch nicht einmal abschätzen kannst.



> 1. Wie benutze ich /spreche ich die Front bzw Rück Kamera und das Microfon an


Dazu musst du einen MediaRecorder verwenden. Per FileDescriptor kannst du dann steuern wo die Daten hinsollen.



> 2. und gebe diesen "Datenstrom" dann weiter an ein anderes Android Gerät, dessen IP bekannt ist?


Diese Aufgabe besteht aus einem leichten und einem schweren Teil. Der leichte Teil ist, zu einem anderen Gerät eine Socket-Verbindung aufzumachen. Siehe dazu ein beliebiges Java Socket Tutorial. Der schwere Teil ist, die Bilder so zu verpacken, dass du das Video anzeigen kannst.

Damit habe ich keine Erfahrung.



> 3. Wie zeige ich dann das "Bild" des Verbundenen Gerätes an.


Das ist noch immer der schwierige Teil. Du musst erkennen wann ein Bild da ist, dieses zusammen setzen und anzeigen. Das so oft wie nötig.



> 4. und zu guter letzt, wie gestallte ich auf beiden Geräten (im App) dann einen Listener der darauf wartet einen Cam und Voice Stream vom anderen Gerät zu bekommen?


Naja, wie sollen sich die Geräte denn finden können? Über das Internet? Über Wi-Fi direct? (erst ab ICS verfügbar) Je nach dem sieht auch die Lösung anders aus.


----------



## precoc (16. Okt 2012)

Vielen Dank fuer die schnelle Antwort! Naja noch fang ich mit dem "Projekt" ja nicht an .. ich will nur schon mal alles zu dem Thema zusammen tragen und alles mal einzeln ausprobieren, damit ichs spaeter nicht so schwer habe.


----------

